# Maximum observed Bermuda Root Depth



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

How deep have you seen Bermuda grass roots penetrate clay soil?

I have a small clump of common in an area that will be converted to hybrid and don't have the time or desire to spray it out multiple times since it will probably come back.

What depth of excavation would ensure that all viable roots and rhizomes are removed?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

About 3-4 years ago when I was renovating in the fall, we got hit with two hurricanes back to back here in NC. I don't remember the exact year. We got a lot of water that time, and the soil was like a sponge. So I lost quite a bit if seed to washout etc, but as I was throwing down more seed I noticed a small Bermuda plant, it was just a tiny clump maybe 2 inches in diameter. So I pulled it, and because the soil was so saturated, the whole thing just cleanly came out. The root on that 2 inch clump was a foot long, in clay soil. I can only imagine on a larger plant. I've read up to 6 feet.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been trying to find the thread, but I swear someone on here had pictures of a backhoe digging out a trench in bermuda, and the root system was something like 6-8 feet deep. The person made a comment joking about people who think bermuda can just be dug out.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> The root on that 2 inch clump was a foot long, in clay soil. I can only imagine on a larger plant. I've read up to 6 feet.





Darrell_KC said:


> I've been trying to find the thread, but I swear someone on here had pictures of a backhoe digging out a trench in bermuda, and the root system was something like 6-8 feet deep. The person made a comment joking about people who think bermuda can just be dug out.


  6 feet....you're sh*t*ng me right?


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

The pictures were pretty crazy. I am trying to find it through the search function, but that's what it showed. I remember seeing a yellow digger, and a huge hole and you can see the roots running all the way down.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

This is from the Texas A&M page on bermuda grass

Bermudagrass roots can grow to a depth of six feet or more depending on soil profile characteristics. However, the majority of the root system, 80% or more, is found in the top 6 inches of soil. Where roots extend several feet into the soil, thorough and infrequent irrigation produces the most drought tolerant turf. Light, frequent irrigations such as practiced on golf greens produce shallow-rooted grass that shows drought stress very rapidly.

https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/plantanswers/turf/publications/Bermuda.html


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

That's pretty crazy. I'll probably dig the top 12 inches, start a nice wood fire in the hole, and hope for the best!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are trying to kill bermuda you just need to worry about the stolons and rhizomes as that is where bermuda will regrow from. It does NOT regrow from the roots


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you are trying to kill bermuda you just need to worry about the stolons and rhizomes as that is where bermuda will regrow from. It does NOT regrow from the roots


So rhizome depth is the key then. Do you think 6 inches would get them all?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > If you are trying to kill bermuda you just need to worry about the stolons and rhizomes as that is where bermuda will regrow from. It does NOT regrow from the roots
> ...


Most definitely :thumbup: If you have the time I would spray it out with some non selective herbicide just to be safe.


----------

